# How much gap is to much ?? Impeller to back of housing.



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was getting ready to install a home made clearance kit. Adding rubber to the end of the impellers to close the gap to the housing wall and hopefully increase the blowers ability to handle wet snow without clogging and give a little more distance to it's throw.

Noticed the impeller really seems to stick out from the back of the housing a lot more than I expected.
Does this look normal to anyone ?? Has anyone modified theirs to sit back further into the housing ??

The pictures aren't that much help. It's about a 1/2" gap there.
.
.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think it matters too much as long as it is pretty centered. Yours looks forward slightly past center, but probably more hassle than it is worth.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For some reason I'm getting more and more interested in maintaining and restoring my power equipment. This blower is new to me and I had to fix the transmission to get it running. Now I'm looking at stuff I've never paid attention to before and asking questions. For all I know everyone's is like this. BUT , , , if not I'd like to find out and maybe next spring take it apart and see if there's a way to close up some of that gap. Might be as easy as pulling the impeller and drilling a new hole 90 deg from the present one so it sits closer to the housing. Still checking exploded diagrams to see how it's held to the shaft.


----------

